# A proposito di uomini e donne...



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

In un rapporto di lunga data quello di cui più si lamentano le donne è ...la pesantezza dei compagni, nel senso di ripetitività, pedanteria nel segnalare cose o nel ricordare impegni, nel lamentarsi sempre delle stesse cose, nel voler aver ragione e nel non voler accettare argomentazioni diverse dalle loro...

Condividete?


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

la cosa che mi ha più disturbato nel mio rapporto più lungo è stato l'indifferenza nel voler risolvere i problemi, più della pigrizia, proprio l'abulia da questo punto di vista. in generale non sopporterei più la mancanza totale di ironia


----------



## Old latriglia (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In un rapporto di lunga data quello di cui più si lamentano le donne è ...la pesantezza dei compagni, nel senso di ripetitività, pedanteria nel segnalare cose o nel ricordare impegni, nel lamentarsi sempre delle stesse cose, nel voler aver ragione e nel non voler accettare argomentazioni diverse dalle loro...
> 
> Condividete?


non saprei, però credo che di norma questo genere di "lamentele" sia reciproco ..  

	
	
		
		
	


	





almeno, tra i miei amici se lei si lamenta di quanto hai riportato ..... anche lui si lamenta delle stesse cose


----------



## Iago (26 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> non saprei, però credo che di norma questo genere di "lamentele" sia reciproco ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...anch'io credo sia legato alle note caratteriali delle persone (o al menage tra due determinate persone) e non al sesso...mi sà che ultimamente si sta esagerando nel cercare differenze fisse e ben delineate tra i sessi...ma dove le vedete...?


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In un rapporto di lunga data quello di cui più si lamentano le donne è ...la pesantezza dei compagni, nel senso di ripetitività, pedanteria nel segnalare cose o nel ricordare impegni, nel lamentarsi sempre delle stesse cose, nel voler aver ragione e nel non voler accettare argomentazioni diverse dalle loro...
> 
> Condividete?



Il tuo povero ex marito non ha nessuna colpa!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quella sbagliata eri tu quando ti scordavi di pagare le multe per divieto di sosta e quando dicevi di apprezzare cantanti e film nazional popolari.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il tuo povero ex marito non ha nessuna colpa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


>


E poi io apprezzo i cantanti nazional popolari ...non i film ..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  i film che apprezzo sono le commedie e i drammi romantici ...tiè...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In un rapporto di lunga data quello di cui più si lamentano le donne è ...la pesantezza dei compagni, nel senso di ripetitività, pedanteria nel segnalare cose o nel ricordare impegni, nel lamentarsi sempre delle stesse cose, nel voler aver ragione e nel non voler accettare argomentazioni diverse dalle loro...
> 
> Condividete?



ehm, si.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In un rapporto di lunga data quello di cui più si lamentano le donne è ...la pesantezza dei compagni, nel senso di ripetitività, pedanteria nel segnalare cose o nel ricordare impegni, nel lamentarsi sempre delle stesse cose, nel voler aver ragione e nel non voler accettare argomentazioni diverse dalle loro...
> 
> Condividete?



no.
è la noia  la noia la noia la noia
io non ne posso più....

(V.Rossi)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no.
> è la noia la noia la noia la noia
> io non ne posso più....
> 
> (V.Rossi)


E da cosa nasce la noia? Dai retta ...sentire sempre le stesse lagne e lamentele e pretendere il rispetto degli orari e volere mangiare solo quel che vuole l'altro.
Forse non hai sperimentato abbastanza per immaginare l'euforia di mangiare seduta sul divano se ti va, all'ora che ti va, quel che ti va...... (a te sembra la normalità, vero?)


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E da cosa nasce la noia? Dai retta ...sentire sempre le stesse lagne e lamentele e pretendere il rispetto degli orari e volere mangiare solo quel che vuole l'altro.
> Forse non hai sperimentato abbastanza per immaginare l'euforia di mangiare seduta sul divano se ti va, all'ora che ti va, quel che ti va...... (a te sembra la normalità, vero?)



quello sicuramente.
e più si va avanti più è peggio...
l'idea di un uomo che mi gira per casa 24 ore su 24 mi fa venire le coliche...non credo sarei più in grado di sopportarlo


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In un rapporto di lunga data quello di cui più si lamentano le donne è ...la pesantezza dei compagni, nel senso di ripetitività, pedanteria nel segnalare cose o nel ricordare impegni, nel lamentarsi sempre delle stesse cose, nel voler aver ragione e nel non voler accettare argomentazioni diverse dalle loro...
> 
> Condividete?


 mi sono scelta un  uomo difficile ma forse io lo sono più di lui, non saprei.
certamente se sapessi che si lamenta di me in un forum chiederei  il divorzio...ragion per cui me ne sto per la regola del vantaggio


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello sicuramente.
> e più si va avanti più è peggio...
> l'idea di un uomo che mi gira per casa 24 ore su 24 mi fa venire le coliche...non credo sarei più in grado di sopportarlo


 Non mi sposo perché non mi piace avere della gente estranea in casa


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> Non mi sposo perché non mi piace avere della gente estranea in casa


pure io.
E perchè non reggo il cesso occupato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sono scelta un uomo difficile ma forse io lo sono più di lui, non saprei.
> certamente se sapessi che si lamenta di me in un forum chiederei il divorzio...ragion per cui me ne sto per la regola del vantaggio


 Neppure mi lamentavo del ciabattamento...prima... per rispetto e per amore ...pensa un po'


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pure io.
> E perchè non reggo il cesso occupato


 figurati. io evacuo dove mi capita.


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In un rapporto di lunga data quello di cui più si lamentano le donne è ...la pesantezza dei compagni, nel senso di ripetitività, pedanteria nel segnalare cose o nel ricordare impegni, nel lamentarsi sempre delle stesse cose, nel voler aver ragione e nel non voler accettare argomentazioni diverse dalle loro...
> 
> Condividete?


condivido !, di questo si lamentano con i mariti o compagni
con le amiche , spesso si lamentano che i loro mariti, o compagni non fanno più l'amore con lo stesso ardore di una volta ( non tutte, sia beninteso, non generalizziamo ).


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E da cosa nasce la noia? Dai retta ...sentire sempre le stesse lagne e lamentele *e pretendere il rispetto degli orari e volere mangiare solo quel che vuole l'altro.*
> Forse non hai sperimentato abbastanza per immaginare l'euforia di mangiare seduta sul divano se ti va, all'ora che ti va, quel che ti va...... (a te sembra la normalità, vero?)


Ma che vita di coppia è? Già quando si pretende qualcosa dall'altro, si è ormai fuori strada.
Se convivo, si è liberi...sia io che la mia compagna. 
Gente come la descrivi tu, non si ama più.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In un rapporto di lunga data quello di cui più si lamentano le donne è ...la pesantezza dei compagni, nel senso di ripetitività, pedanteria nel segnalare cose o nel ricordare impegni, nel lamentarsi sempre delle stesse cose, nel voler aver ragione e nel non voler accettare argomentazioni diverse dalle loro...
> 
> Condividete?



tesora..no, non credo di essermi mai lamentata di questo...ma comunementeè coi .


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2009)

Chicken ha detto:


> figurati. io evacuo dove mi capita.










sei air?


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tesora..no, *non credo di essermi mai lamentata di questo*...ma comunementeè coi .








Anche perchè, se si arriva a quel punto, meglio chiudere.


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che vita di coppia è? Già quando si pretende qualcosa dall'altro, si è ormai fuori strada.
> Se convivo, si è liberi...sia io che la mia compagna.
> *Gente come la descrivi tu, non si ama più*.












    balle, per dire i miei, mio padre per lavoro pranza alle 12,30 ... se la sera vuole cenare prima delle 21 non mi pare uccida nessuno e anche un pò sacrosanto ....... e quella che rompeva i cojones perchè mia madre certa roba non la cucinasse ero io ..... anche perchè le toccava spadellare doppio nel caso


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

a me poi garba avere gli orari...


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> balle, per dire i miei, mio padre per lavoro pranza alle 12,30 ... se la sera vuole cenare prima delle 21 non mi pare uccida nessuno e anche un pò sacrosanto ....... e quella che rompeva i cojones perchè mia madre certa roba non la cucinasse ero io ..... anche perchè le toccava spadellare doppio nel caso


 Beh... chi fa una vita di coppia del genere, fa una vita di coppia di merda, IMHO.
Allora molto meglio star soli.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2009)

premesso che consiglierei le anime semplici di non avvicinarsi a questo scritto in quanto denso di immagini sconvenienti nonché indecenti; 
confesso che più passa il tempo e i riti della cena in famiglia (quelle poche volte che il lavoro ce ne lascia il tempo), il calore della casa che mi accoglie al rientro, 
insomma tutte quelle cose che leggo dovrebbero costituire noiosa routine ,
in realtà le trovo impagabili .


----------



## Iris (27 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In un rapporto di lunga data quello di cui più si lamentano le donne è ...la pesantezza dei compagni, nel senso di ripetitività, pedanteria nel segnalare cose o nel ricordare impegni, nel lamentarsi sempre delle stesse cose, nel voler aver ragione e nel non voler accettare argomentazioni diverse dalle loro...
> 
> Condividete?


 
Purtroppo no. Il mio ex tutto era fuorchè ripetitivo...praticamente era vivere come sulle montagne russe...e non era per niente piacevole alla lunga.

Adoro gli uomini pedanti, mi rassicurano...poi a dire la verità sono già abbastanza agitata di mio.


----------



## Iris (27 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh... chi fa una vita di coppia del genere, fa una vita di coppia di merda, IMHO.
> Allora molto meglio star soli.


Io da sola non mangio. Se non c'è qualcuno con cui devidere la cena, neanche ceno.


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...anch'io credo sia legato alle note caratteriali delle persone (o al menage tra due determinate persone) e non al sesso...*mi sà che ultimamente si sta esagerando nel cercare differenze fisse e ben delineate tra i sessi...ma dove le vedete*...?


hai ragione , le differenze ci sono eccome, ma rimarcarle dandogli sempre una valenza negativa non ci porta a niente 
come stai ?


----------



## Iago (27 Marzo 2009)

*buongiorno*



Brugola ha detto:


> hai ragione , le differenze ci sono eccome, ma rimarcarle dandogli sempre una valenza negativa non ci porta a niente
> come stai ?



bene cara, e tu?

...sei pantofolaia?


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> bene cara, e tu?
> 
> ...sei pantofolaia?


hai voglia.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   una pigrotta della malesia


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh... chi fa una vita di coppia del genere, fa una vita di coppia di merda, IMHO.
> Allora molto meglio star soli.


che a te faccia cagare ci sta, che sia una vita di coppia di merda anche no, come scritto anche da altre fiole ..... che poi, che cazzu starò in coppia a dire se manco si cena assieme?
per trombare e dividere le spese?

non so, per me non è vita di coppia senza le piccole cose come la cena assieme e il compromesso di non preparare il fegato se all'altro fa schifo anche solo l'odore non mi pare una tragedia greca ...

poi visto che piace IMHO lo metto anche io


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> che a te faccia cagare ci sta, che sia una vita di coppia di merda anche no, come scritto anche da altre fiole ..... che poi, che cazzu starò in coppia a dire se manco si cena assieme?
> per trombare e dividere le spese?
> 
> non so, per me non è vita di coppia senza le piccole cose come la cena assieme e il compromesso di non preparare il fegato se all'altro fa schifo anche solo l'odore non mi pare una tragedia greca ...
> ...


siamo in italia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mette* slmso*

(secondo la mia stupidissima opinione)


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> siamo in italia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


allora devo mettere slmseqo

(secondo la mia superficiale e qualunquista opinione ... complimenti recenti che ho ricevuto  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   )


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2009)

un bel secondo me sta su tutto.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> un bel secondo me sta su tutto.


oppure un bel 
_*ho detto*_
alla fine
E' semplice, non impegna e sta bene con tutto


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> allora devo mettere slmseqo
> 
> (secondo la mia superficiale e qualunquista opinione ... complimenti recenti che ho ricevuto
> 
> ...


vabbè allora che dovrei mettere io??


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> un bel secondo me sta su tutto.


_per me_ non basta?


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> _per me_ non basta?


come ti permetti di scrivere quello che volevo scrivere io??


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oppure un bel
> _*ho detto*_
> alla fine
> E' semplice, non impegna e sta bene con tutto


hai ragione...anzi: così è e non osate contraddirmi(cretini)


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oppure un bel
> _*ho detto*_
> alla fine
> E' semplice, non impegna e sta bene con tutto


non si usava *augh, ho detto *??


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione...anzi: così è e non osate contraddirmi(cretini)
















  o   augh


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> come ti permetti di scrivere quello che volevo scrivere io??


allora scendi la testa dal cuscino prima, la mattina ...... che io già l'ho scritto


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> allora scendi la testa dal cuscino prima, la mattina ...... che io già l'ho scritto


scendimi il cane che lo piscio


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scendimi il cane che lo piscio


----------



## ranatan (27 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E da cosa nasce la noia? Dai retta ...sentire sempre le stesse lagne e lamentele e pretendere il rispetto degli orari e volere mangiare solo quel che vuole l'altro.
> Forse non hai sperimentato abbastanza per immaginare l'euforia di mangiare seduta sul divano se ti va, all'ora che ti va, quel che ti va...... (a te sembra la normalità, vero?)


Si, è bello per una manciata di giorni. O almeno così è stato per me.
A dire la verità è una delle cose che ho sofferto di più quando mio marito non era più a casa. Il non condividere più la cena o il divano per guardare la tele lo trovavo di una tristezza infinita.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Si, è bello per una manciata di giorni. O almeno così è stato per me.
> A dire la verità è una delle cose che ho sofferto di più quando mio marito non era più a casa. Il non condividere più la cena e il divano per guardare la tele lo trovavo di una tristezza infinita.


a parte il fatto che comunque nel divano non sarei comunque sola ma avrei con me il vitello peloso ...che è gia di per sé ingombrante e pieno di pretese reclamate con prepotenza 

	
	
		
		
	


	







ma che mi hanno fatto a me le virgole, i punti e i puntini?


----------



## ranatan (27 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh... chi fa una vita di coppia del genere, fa una vita di coppia di merda, IMHO.
> Allora molto meglio star soli.


Non capisco perchè di merda.
Non ci vedo davvero nulla di male a cenare ad un'ora decente la sera.
Mio padre tornava da Milano ogni giorno alle 19.45, dopo 12 ora fuori casa. E aspettava con gioia il rito di cenare tutti insieme e chiacchierare (rigorosamente senza tele in cucina). 
Ma poi scusa, con dei figli piccoli e meno piccoli come si può pretendere di non dover sottostare a degli orari. Li faccio mangiare alle undici, così, perchè va a me?


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè di merda.
> Non ci vedo davvero nulla di male a cenare ad un'ora decente la sera.
> Mio padre tornava da Milano ogni giorno alle 19.45, dopo 12 ora fuori casa. E aspettava con gioia il rito di cenare tutti insieme e chiacchierare (rigorosamente senza tele in cucina).
> Ma poi scusa, con dei figli piccoli e meno piccoli come si può pretendere di non dover sottostare a degli orari. Li faccio mangiare alle undici, così, perchè va a me?


 è il solito discorso che ogni cosa dipende dall'ottica nella quale la vedi: se sei a tuo agio i riti ti rassicurano e danno calore, se non ami più
ogni fatto  diventa monotono e fastidioso.


----------



## ranatan (27 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è il solito discorso che ogni cosa dipende dall'ottica nella quale la vedi: se sei a tuo agio i riti ti rassicurano e danno calore, se non ami più
> ogni fatto diventa monotono e fastidioso.


Vero!


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Vero!


ancora non si muove il girino?


----------



## ranatan (27 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ancora non si muove il girino?


Non ancora


----------



## Grande82 (27 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che vita di coppia è? Già quando si pretende qualcosa dall'altro, si è ormai fuori strada.
> Se convivo, si è liberi...sia io che la mia compagna.
> Gente come la descrivi tu, non si ama più.


 un menage familiare legato a dei ritmi usuali e a volte borbotti che sfogano magari così il peso della giornata, ti è estraneo?
che vuol dire che si è liberi? se si vive insieme si cena insieme e se lui alle 20 ha fame... bè, temo ci sia poco da essere liberi!


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *un menage familiare legato a dei ritmi usuali e a volte borbotti che sfogano magari così il peso della giornata, ti è estraneo?*
> che vuol dire che si è liberi? *se si vive insieme si cena insieme e se lui alle 20 ha fame... bè, temo ci sia poco da essere liberi*!


Questo non vuol dire pretendere qualcosa dall'altro... e poi cosa vuol dire se si vive assieme si cena assieme? Ma sei in caserma o cosa? Come concepisci la vita di coppia...? Se qualche sera ad una certa ora io ho fame e lei no, devo pretendere che mangi per forza? Vado, cucino qualcosa e mangio... 
Non dare per scontati comportamenti che per me non hanno davvero alcun senso...


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo non vuol dire pretendere qualcosa dall'altro... e poi cosa vuol dire se si vive assieme si cena assieme? Ma sei in caserma o cosa? Come concepisci la vita di coppia...? Se qualche sera ad una certa ora io ho fame e lei no, devo pretendere che mangi per forza? Vado, cucino qualcosa e mangio...
> Non dare per scontati comportamenti che per me non hanno davvero alcun senso...


 è giusto che tu viva la coppia come la intendi tu.
soltanto , secondo me, con l'inserimenti dei figli le regole sono importanti


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

a me piace stare viscini viscini e mangiar separati mi parrebbe brutto...
Stare assieme a tavola non vuol dire solo mangiare ma ritrovarsi dopo una giornata, raccontarsi , confidarsi e godere della reciproca compagnia.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me piace stare viscini viscini e mangiar separati mi parrebbe brutto...
> Stare assieme a tavola non vuol dire solo mangiare ma ritrovarsi dopo una giornata, raccontarsi , confidarsi e godere della reciproca compagnia.


 è verissimo
il pasto diventa una gioia se è vissuto così


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è giusto che tu viva la coppia come la intendi tu.
> *soltanto , secondo me, con l'inserimenti dei figli le regole sono importanti*


 Certo, lì il discorso cambia... non troppe regole, ma sempre da seguire!
Io parlavo del normale rapportarsi di una coppia... che a mio avviso mai deve scadere nella pretesa di atti fatti contro voglia.


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me piace stare viscini viscini e mangiar separati mi parrebbe brutto...
> Stare assieme a tavola non vuol dire solo mangiare ma ritrovarsi dopo una giornata, raccontarsi , confidarsi e godere della reciproca compagnia.


Si vabbè... non parlavo del quotidiano... è chiaro che mangiare assieme è bello. Ma se diventa routine, e obbligo di gesti e di orari... poi non meravigliamoci se le cose vanno a puttane.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si vabbè... non parlavo del quotidiano... è chiaro che mangiare assieme è bello. Ma se diventa routine, e obbligo di gesti e di orari... poi non meravigliamoci se le cose vanno a puttane.


 lo dicevo prima,moltimodi: se stai bene è un dolce rito, se stai male la chiami routine.
diventa obbligo al momento in cui lo senti tu così.
in realtà cercare di ritagliarsi momenti di condivisione nell'arco della giornata dovrebbe legare la coppia


----------



## Verena67 (27 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si vabbè... non parlavo del quotidiano... è chiaro che mangiare assieme è bello. Ma se diventa routine, e obbligo di gesti e di orari... po*i non meravigliamoci se le cose vanno a puttane*.


Sapessi andarci io, cantava Baglioni,....!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Marzo 2009)

Non so, io sono sempre abbastanza perplessa.
Ho appena sentito il mio conoscente separatosi (per essere "libero") che mi racconta delle gioie e disperazioni delle sue storie improbabili con tipe narcisiste ed egocentriche.

certo valeva la pena distruggere l'autostima di una moglie e la serenità di due figli per questa "libertà".

Mah. Forse sono solo la volpe con l'uva, chissà.


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo dicevo prima,moltimodi: se stai bene è un dolce rito, se stai male la chiami routine.
> diventa obbligo al momento in cui lo senti tu così.
> in realtà cercare di ritagliarsi momenti di condivisione nell'arco della giornata dovrebbe legare la coppia


 Evidentemente non riesco a farmi capire...


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non so, io sono sempre abbastanza perplessa.
> Ho appena sentito il mio conoscente separatosi (per essere "libero") che mi racconta delle gioie e disperazioni delle sue storie improbabili con tipe narcisiste ed egocentriche.
> 
> certo valeva la pena distruggere l'autostima di una moglie e la serenità di due figli per questa "libertà".
> ...


 Vale la pena distruggere o costruire qualunque cosa una persona ritenga giusto fare. Ognuno è metro solo di se stesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Evidentemente non riesco a farmi capire...


 Io ti ho capito ...non so però chi ha capito me.
Anche perché io mi riferisco a rapporti davvero lunghi (i bambini ...non sono più bambini)...quando c'è chi mangia solo minestrina regolarmente tutte le sere o solo riso in bianco o solo minestrone perché se no non non digerisce. Io mi riferisco a normali menage in cui tutti sono contenti di cenare insieme, ma che non dovrebbe essere un dramma, ma una festa, se una sera si mangia la pizza nel cartone perché, per qualsiasi ragione, si è fatto tardi ...ma ci sono uomini che a una proposta del genere si irrigidiscono.


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ti ho capito ...non so però chi ha capito me.
> Anche perché io mi riferisco a rapporti davvero lunghi (i bambini ...non sono più bambini)...quando c'è chi mangia solo minestrina regolarmente tutte le sere o solo riso in bianco o solo minestrone perché se no non non digerisce. Io mi riferisco a normali menage in cui tutti sono contenti di cenare insieme, ma che non dovrebbe essere un dramma, ma una festa, se una sera si mangia la pizza nel cartone perché, per qualsiasi ragione, si è fatto tardi ...*ma ci sono uomini che a una proposta del genere si irrigidiscono*.


 Lo so, anche donne credimi... ma si conoscono e capiscono abbastanza in fretta... e se non si è vicini a quel modo di pensare, meglio tagliare subito. Perchè sembra un piccolo particolare, ma indica qualcosa di molto più grande.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so, anche donne credimi... ma si conoscono e capiscono abbastanza in fretta... e se non si è vicini a quel modo di pensare, meglio tagliare subito. Perchè sembra un piccolo particolare, ma indica qualcosa di molto più grande.


Mio marito era inizialmente per l'improvvisazione ...non andavamo mattina e pomeriggio nella stessa spiaggia... poi se venivano gli amici dei figli con le pizze sembrava che fossero arrivati gli unni...
E non è perché aveva altro per la testa ...sono così tutti i mariti delle mie coetanee ...
Sono diventati come ...i papà...pedanti...per la cena e per mille cose.
Poi io non volevo fare accuse, ma ironica critica che poteva diventare, auspicavo diventasse, reciproca e poi autocritica gioiosa...


----------



## Iris (27 Marzo 2009)

Dipende da come lo fai e con chi. Andare a fare la spesa con il mio ex marito era una tortura. Cercavamo di andarci separati infatti. Spesso il frigo era vuoto.
Adesso è un rito piacevolissimo girare con il carrello al supermercato, mangiare la pizza nel cartone, prendere il caffè insieme....eppure sono passati qusi due anni. Dipende da quanto ci si sente complici e vicini, non da cosa si fa.


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mio marito era inizialmente per l'improvvisazione ...non andavamo mattina e pomeriggio nella stessa spiaggia... poi se venivano gli amici dei figli con le pizze sembrava che fossero arrivati gli unni...
> E non è perché aveva altro per la testa ...sono così tutti i mariti delle mie coetanee ...
> Sono diventati come ...i papà...pedanti...per la cena e per mille cose.
> Poi io non volevo fare accuse, ma ironica critica che poteva diventare, auspicavo diventasse, reciproca e poi autocritica gioiosa...


 Lo so che non volevi fare accuse, e non ho percepito nulla di simile... rispondevo solo che è una cosa in cui ricadono anche tante donne.
Però forse negli uomini col tempo è più presente, è vero. Sarà la vecchiaia forse... non saprei dirti. Io non so mai bene cosa farò tra qualche minuto... anzi, sono fin troppo disordinato nelle abitudini , e di solito le donne si arrabbiano per questo...


----------



## Iris (27 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non so, io sono sempre abbastanza perplessa.
> Ho appena sentito il mio conoscente separatosi (per essere "libero") che mi racconta delle gioie e disperazioni delle sue storie improbabili con tipe narcisiste ed egocentriche.
> 
> certo valeva la pena distruggere l'autostima di una moglie e la serenità di due figli per questa "libertà".
> Mah. Forse sono solo la volpe con l'uva, chissà.


Se uno si costringere a vivere con chi proprio non sopporta, finisce per distruggerla comunque l'altra persona. E i figli non sono così sciocchi da non capire.
Se invece si sfascia un rapporto solo per capriccio, se ne pagano le conseguenze...ma alla fine della fiera uno che lascia la famiglia per capriccio, è meglioperderlo che trovarlo


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> *Se uno si costringere a vivere con chi proprio non sopporta, finisce per distruggerla comunque l'altra persona. E i figli non sono così sciocchi da non capire*.
> Se invece si sfascia un rapporto solo per capriccio, se ne pagano le conseguenze...ma alla fine della fiera uno che lascia la famiglia per capriccio, è meglioperderlo che trovarlo


 Mi sembra evidente (e vale anche se non si arriva addirittura alla non sopportazione). 
Se poi c'è chi lo fa per capriccio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Ma visto il poco numero di uomini che lascia davvero la famiglia, credo che nella maggioranza dei casi siano decisioni più che ponderate.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ti ho capito ...non so però chi ha capito me.
> Anche perché io mi riferisco a rapporti davvero lunghi (i bambini ...non sono più bambini)...quando c'è chi mangia solo minestrina regolarmente tutte le sere o solo riso in bianco o solo minestrone perché se no non non digerisce. Io mi riferisco a normali menage in cui tutti sono contenti di cenare insieme, ma che non dovrebbe essere un dramma, ma una festa, se *una sera si mangia la pizza nel cartone perché, per qualsiasi ragione, si è fatto tardi ...ma ci sono uomini che a una proposta del genere si irrigidiscono*.


 con un uomo che ha questo tipo di chiusura che ne presuppone molte altre , magari più importanti,
non credo avrei mai iniziato un progetto di vita.


----------



## Iris (27 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> con un uomo che ha questo tipo di chiusura che ne presuppone molte altre , magari più importanti,
> non credo avrei mai iniziato un progetto di vita.


Il fatto è che non sempre si arriva a conoscere l'evoluzione della personalità di chi ci si mette a fianco. Altrimenti tutte le unioni sarebbero felici. Il margine di errore è purtroppo elevatissimo.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> con un uomo che ha questo tipo di chiusura che ne presuppone molte altre , magari più importanti,
> non credo avrei mai iniziato un progetto di vita.



Mio marito è un po' così. Abitudini e rigidità e regole (la nostra prima vacanza insieme...e io avevo 24 anni! ....mi stupì perchè, in campeggio, non voleva mangiare dopo le 14!!!!)

Pero' se avessi chiuso con lui, avrei perso una persona meravigliosa con cui ho costruito una vita tuttora, a 18 anni di distanza, serena e funzionale e ricca di reciprocità emozionale.

Magari per perdermi con persone molto piu' affascinanti ma inconsistenti....


----------



## Iris (27 Marzo 2009)

L'importante è saperlo e accettarlo.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2009)

sapete qual'è il fatto ache...è che ha 20 anni si ha un certo tipo di  intuito.. a 40....è ben piu' affilato...e via dicendo....

il dato anagrafico che comunque ti offre esperienza...la fa differenza...

quel particolare che a 20 ti sembra irrilevante, a 40 -dello stesso-saprai che crescerà in maniera esponenziale.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mio marito è un po' così. Abitudini e rigidità e regole (la nostra prima vacanza insieme...e io avevo 24 anni! ....mi stupì perchè, in campeggio, non voleva mangiare dopo le 14!!!!)
> 
> Pero' se avessi chiuso con lui, avrei perso una persona meravigliosa con cui ho costruito una vita tuttora, a 18 anni di distanza, serena e funzionale e ricca di reciprocità emozionale.
> 
> Magari per perdermi con persone molto piu' affascinanti ma inconsistenti....



se nel fascino non c'è sostanza..lo sai meglio di me che pofff...nel breve periodo.


----------



## Iris (27 Marzo 2009)

Il mio ex marito non voleva mai mangiare prima delle 14. Io mi crepavo di fame!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Non aveva e tuttora non ha orari. Ma è un caso disperato: mia figlia giorni fa mi ha detto seria, papà non pranza, papà fa merenda. Sintesi efficace di uno stile di vita incompatibile con il viver civile


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> L'importante è saperlo e accettarlo.


 ma certo e se lo accetti vuol dire che per te questo non era determinante


----------



## Verena67 (27 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se nel fascino non c'è sostanza..lo sai meglio di me che pofff...*nel breve periodo*.



magari il periodo fosse stato breve!


----------



## Iris (27 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> magari il periodo fosse stato breve!


appunto


----------



## Iago (27 Marzo 2009)

...in conclusione...gli uomini invecchiano peggio delle donne??
o meglio, in una coppia quando si invecchia, l'uomo diventa rompicoglioni...?


non sono d'accordo...

non sono problemi legati al sesso...
(sempre saputo il giusto contrario e manco lo davo per buono...)


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2009)

Iago;544257[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]...in conclusione...gli uomini invecchiano peggio delle donne??[/b]
> *o meglio, in una coppia quando si invecchia, l'uomo diventa rompicoglioni...?*
> 
> 
> ...


direi proprio che nessuno ha detto questo.soltanto hanno risposto più donne e di conseguenza hanno parlato dei compagni


----------



## Verena67 (27 Marzo 2009)

il mio era rompicoglioni già alla fonte!


----------



## Grande82 (27 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il mio era rompicoglioni già alla fonte!
























vabbè, ora lo rivelo: sono intimamente convinta, fin dal primo giorno che l'ho incontrato, che il mio sarà un incredibile pesantone, di quelli che, se si fissano su una cosa, per fargli fare un passetto indietro o farli mollare devi presentarti con una gru e un paio di tir. Però è un pesantone adorabile....


----------



## Verena67 (27 Marzo 2009)

Ehh...diciamo che una certa pesantezza è in re ipsa per due ordini di motivi (facciamo tre):

a) è un uomo

b) è del segno che è

c) nel caso non l'avessimo già ribadito...è un uomo!!!


----------



## Iago (27 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> direi proprio che nessuno ha detto questo.soltanto hanno risposto più donne e di conseguenza hanno parlato dei compagni



quando Persa ribadisce che voleva intendere rapporti lunghi in cui i bambini non erano più bambini e il riso in bianco lo voleva l'uomo...

che senso si evince? 
(e poi bastava leggere il titolo per capire che era per parlare degli uomini in vecchiaia in coppia)


----------



## Iago (27 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vabbè, ora lo rivelo: sono intimamente convinta, fin dal primo giorno che l'ho incontrato, che il mio sarà un incredibile pesantone, di quelli che, se si fissano su una cosa, per fargli fare un passetto indietro o farli mollare devi presentarti con una gru e un paio di tir. Però è un pesantone adorabile....



...e detta da una capricorno...


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> quando Persa ribadisce che voleva intendere rapporti lunghi in cui i bambini non erano più bambini e il riso in bianco lo voleva l'uomo...
> 
> che senso si evince?
> (e poi bastava leggere il titolo per capire che era per parlare degli uomini in vecchiaia in coppia)


infatti 
 s'intitola " a proposito di uomini e donne". e persa , essendo eterosessuale, s'accompagnava giustamente con un uomo e solo di questo poteva parlare


----------



## Grande82 (27 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ehh...diciamo che una certa pesantezza è in re ipsa per due ordini di motivi (facciamo tre):
> 
> a) è un uomo
> 
> ...


 ( e l'ascendente lo vogliamo trascurare!?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Grande82 (27 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e detta da una capricorno...


 appunto!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Marzo 2009)

no! (anche l'asc.!)


----------



## Iago (27 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti
> s'intitola " a proposito di uomini e donne". e persa , essendo eterosessuale, s'accompagnava giustamente con un uomo e solo di questo poteva parlare




viva la libertà...tutti siamo liberi di capire quello che vogliamo...


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> viva la libertà...tutti siamo liberi di capire quello che vogliamo...


grazie per gli applausi.
per così poco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> quando Persa ribadisce che voleva intendere rapporti lunghi in cui i bambini non erano più bambini e il riso in bianco lo voleva l'uomo...
> 
> che senso si evince?
> (e poi bastava leggere il titolo per capire che era per parlare degli uomini in vecchiaia in coppia)


 Vecchio ..ti ci sarai tu!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti
> s'intitola " a proposito di uomini e donne". e persa , essendo eterosessuale, s'accompagnava giustamente con un uomo e solo di questo poteva parlare


 Mi hai interpretata perfettamente.
Volevo proporre un discorso da ...panchina (ci sono pesantoni anche quando i bambini sono piccoli e li si porta ai giardinetti) o da bar che non finisse irrimediabilmente su cosa e dove si mette a chi con quale frequenza...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi hai interpretata perfettamente.
> Volevo proporre un discorso da ...panchina (ci sono pesantoni anche quando i bambini sono piccoli e li si porta ai giardinetti) o da bar che non finisse irrimediabilmente su cosa e dove si mette a chi con quale frequenza...
















 :0224 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ggi!


----------



## Iago (28 Marzo 2009)

*OK!!*

...và bene, d'accordo ho frainteso io...ho capito male il senso del 3d di Persa...anche perchè sennò, ormai, risultereste molto ipocrite!

...chiedo scusa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2009)

Mi ha dato fastidio (e non ricordo neanche chi l'ha scritto) che qualcuno abbia detto che se si ama non si nota nulla.
Se si ama si nota lo stesso, ma ...ami.
In ogni caso un rompi o una persona rigida resta tale.
Nel mio caso specifico, mio marito era rigido su mille cazzate, ma non sulla sostanza e con se stesso...


----------



## Bruja (29 Marzo 2009)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi ha dato fastidio (e non ricordo neanche chi l'ha scritto) che qualcuno abbia detto che se si ama non si nota nulla.
> Se si ama si nota lo stesso, ma ...ami.
> In ogni caso un rompi o una persona rigida resta tale.
> Nel mio caso specifico, mio marito era rigido su mille cazzate, ma non sulla sostanza e con se stesso...


Conosci per caso qualcuno che essendo "rigido" esteriormente non venga a patti con sé stesso se gli torna comodo?  Ovvio che parliamo dei frangenti che riguardano questo argomento....
Bruja


----------

